# إدارة أنظمة الأمن الصناعي والسلامة والصحة المهنية ( إعداد



## علاء بيومي (23 يونيو 2009)

إدارة أنظمة الأمن والسلامه المهنية

تعد إدارة أنظمة الامن والسلامه المهنيه من اهم المسئوليات التى يجب ان تتضمنها اى استراتيجيه لاى مؤسسه او منشآه سواء كانت صناعيه او زراعيه أو تعليميه أو ترفيهيه أو بيئيه أو خدماتية بأشكالها المتنوعه..

وذلك لأن الأمن والسلامه المهنيه ترتبط مع كل مجالات الحياه ولاهميتها البالغه فى حماية الارواح والممتلكات والبيئه والقياده والتوجيه والارشاد ، ووضع القواعد ونشر الوعى الوقائى وبيان التعليمات الفنيه ، وكل هذه الخصائص لهذه الاداره تجعلها من الاهميه بحيث يجب ان تاخذ حيزا مهما فى كل الاعمال .

تعريف المنشأة
أي موقع أو مكان يزاول فيه العمل سواء كان عملاً صناعيًا أو حرفيًا أو زراعيًا أو خدميًا أو غير ذلك 

Occupational Safety Systems Management هى الادارة التى تقع عليها مسئوليات وواجبات الاداره والتوجيه والتخطيط والتنفيذ والمتابعه لكل ما يتعلق بالامن والسلامه المهنيه فى المؤسسه او المنشآه ووضع القواعد والتعليمات الفنيه لضمان سلامه العاملين والممتلكات والبيئه ووضع استراتيجيه سواء فى برامج التدريب او التثقيف والوعى التى يمكن من خلالها الارتقاء بمستوى اداء العاملين ومستوى وضع السلامه المهنييه للوصول الى المعايير الجوده فى السلامه المهنيه .

واجبات إدارة أنظمة الأمن والسلامة المهنيOccupational Safety Systems Dept. Duties
هناك العديد من الواجبات والمسئوليات التى يجب على ادارة انظمة الامن والسلامه المهنيه ان تقوم وتهتم بها وتعمل على وضع قواعد لها و لتتمكن من عملية تفعيل هذه الواجبات والانتقال الى مرحلة حيز التطبيق سواء من قبلها او من قبل العمال يجب ان تضع خطة عمل تتمكن من خلالها من تحديد استراتيجيتها ومسارها ومسئولياتها فى العمل لتتمكن من وضع الاساسيات ومن ثم تنظيمها داخل اطار يلبي القوانين والتشريعات الموجوده وتوفير كل متطلبات نشر الوعى الوقائى ووضع برنامج عملى ضمن الخطه الاساسيه يتضمن التدريب والتأهيل والية عمل تشمل الاشراف والتوجيه والمتابعه ومن خلال كل هذه الخطوات تكون واجباتها ومسئولياتها بموضع التنفيذ من الجميع 


ومن واجبات ادارة أنظمة الامن والسلامه المهنيه الاتى :

1. تعتمد قواعد و اجراءات والتعليمات الفنيه والارشادات بشأن تنفيذ سياسة الأمن والسلامة في العمل 
2. العمل بأسـس الأمن والسلامة والجودة والارتقاء بها إلى المعايير الموضوعه من قبل المؤسسه او المنشآه .
3. وضع معايير للأمن والسلامة والصحة المهنية والسلامة 
4. تنفيذ معايير الجوده 
5. العمل على منع الأسباب والأفعال التي قد تؤدى إلى الإصابة أو حوادث إثناء العمل
6. عمل تقييم وتخمين وتحليل للمخاطر سواء لمقر العمل او الالات اوالواجبات 
7. الاشراف والمتابعة للتحقق من تطبيق تعليمات الامن والسلامه المهنيه .
8. التأكد من التزام العاملين بأرتداء تجهيزات الوقايه الشخصيه اثناء العمل
9. القيام بتفتيش دورى لمقرات العمل . 
10. وضع برامج تدريب للعاملين الجدد لتعريفهم بأساسيات الامن والسلامه المهنيه فى عملهم .
11. القيام بعمل دورات فى السلامه المهنيه سواء التخصصيه والعامه للعاملين فى المؤسسه .
12. نشر الوعي والتثقيف في الأمن والسلامة المهنيه عن طريق اللواحات الارشاديه والمنشورات والكتيبات .
13. أجراء التحقيقات فى حوادث السلامه المهنيه وعمل دراسات ميدانيه عن اسباب الحوادث لوضع توصيات للحد منها 
14. متابعة التقارير والابحاث سواء المحليه او الاقليمه او العالميه المختصه فى السلامه المهنيه لمواكبة تطورها وبدورها تقوم بتحديث وتطوير عملها.

أهداف إدارة أنظمة الأمن والسلامة المهنية
Occupational Safety Systems Dept. Objectives

لكل اداره اهداف تطمح للوصل اليها وتعمل جاهده من خلال التطوير والتدريب وتطبيق معايير الجوده وادارة أنظمة الامن والسلامه المهنيه من ضمن هذه الادارت بل لعلها من اشد الادارات التى يجب ان تحقق اهدافها لان فشلها فى تحقيق اهدافها يعنى الفشل فى ايجاد بيئة العمل الآمنه والعكس صحيح 

ومن اهدافها التالى:
1. تحقيق بيئه آمنة للعمل خاليه من المخاطر ومحصنة من مصادر المخاطر
2. المحافظه على صحة وارواح العاملين .
3. المحافظه على الممتلكات الخاصه بالمؤسسه او المنشآه .
4. المحافظه على سلامة البيئه. 
5. تطبيق نظام إدارة الجودة.
6. اعتماد المعايير الدوليه فى السلامه المهنيه .
7. الوصول الى ليس فقط نشر الوعى فى السلامه بل الى مرحله ان يكون ثقافه للفرد .
منظومة عمل أدارة أنظمة الامن والسلامه المهنيه Occupational Safety Systems Dept. Framework
مهام عمل أدارة أنظمة الامن والسلامه المهنيه فى المؤسسه او المنشآه هى اداره سياسة السلامه والصحه المهنيه والتخطيط والتطوير والتنسيق وهمزة الوصل مابين الادارات الاخرى فى المنشأه او المؤسسه والاشراف الكامل على اعمال السلامه المهنيه فى المنشآه بهدف إلى الارتقاء بأسـس السلامة بالمؤسسة إلى المعايير التي تضمن سلامة العاملين وتعمل على نشر الوعي والتثقيف فيما يخص السلامه المهنيه ووضع معايير البيئة والصحة والسلامة المتكاملة بالهيئة وتطبيق نظام إدارة الجودة 
ومن مهامها مايلي :
1- الاداره Management 
إن العمل الإداري لانظمة الامن والسلامه المهنيه ينطوي على ممارسة مجموعة من الأنشطة وهي :

أ‌- التخطيط،
ب‌- التنظيم
ت‌- التوجيه والرقابة .

2- التخطيط Planning
ينطوي على محاولة التخطيط للمستقبل و تنفيذ متطلبات ادارة السلامه المهنيه ويرتكز التخطيط على الاتى:

أ‌- تحديد الأهداف 
ب‌- وضع الاستراتيجيات 
ت‌- رسم سياسات السلامه والصحه المهنيه 
ث‌- تحديد الإجراءات والقواعد و إعداد البرامج الزمنية لوضع الأهداف موضع التنفيذ .

3-التنظيم Organization
ينطوي على تحديد الاعمال المطلوب تنفيذها لتحقيق الأهداف فى عملية التخطيط والقيام بالاعمال التاليه
أ‌- التحقق من نظام أدارة الصحه والسلامه المهنيه
ب‌- متابعه الافعال
ت‌- توثيق المعلومات والنتائج
ث‌- تمكين ادارة الصحه والسلامه المهنيه من معرفة وتنفيذ نصوص وتشريعات السلامه والصحه المهنيه

4- التوجيه والرقابه Direction And Auditing
هى عملية ارشاد واشراف للسلامه المهنيه باستعمال طرق التدقيق فى مقر العمل والعمال وتتضمن التحقق من الاتى:

أ‌- التأكد من تطبيق اشتراطات السلامه المهنيه فى مقر العمل
ب‌- التأكد من التزام العمال بالتعليمات 
ت‌- التأكد من فعالية الاجراء

إدارة الجوده والمعايير And Quality Management Standards

هى نشاط يحدد سياسة الجودة وأهدافها والمسؤوليات والتنفيذ من خلال إنشاء والحفاظ على نظام لإدارة السلامة والصحة المهنية ومتطلباته التى تشمل النقاط الرئيسيه التاليه :

▪- سياسة السلامه والصحه المهنيه Health Policy & Occupational Safety

أ‌- تكون مناسبة لطبيعة ونطاق أخطار المنشأة بالنسبة لسلامة والصحة المهنية .
ب‌- تتضمن الألتزام بالتحسن المستمر .
ت‌- تتضمن الالتزام على الأقل بالتشريعات المطبقة فى هذا المجال وأى متطلبات جهات أخرى تشارك فى عضويتها .
ث‌- ان تكون موثقة ومطبقة ومحافظ عليها .
ج‌- معلنة ومعروفة لكل العاملين حتى يتعرفوا على واجباتهم .
ح‌- تكون متاحة لاصحاب المصالح .
خ‌- يتم مراجعتها بصورة دورية للتأكد من أنها ما زالت مرتبطة ومناسبة للمنظمة.


▪- التخطيط Planning
أ‌- التخطيط لتحديد مصادر الخطر وتقييم الخطر الناتج والتحكم فية
ب‌- منهجية المنظمة لتحديد مصادر الخطر وتقيم الخطرالناتج
ت‌- متطلبات قانونية ومتطلبات أخرى
ث‌- الأهـــــداف
ج‌- برامج إدارة السلامة والصحة المهنية
▪- التطبيق والتشغيل Implementation and Operation 
أ‌- الهيكل والمسئولية 
ب‌- التدريب والوعى والكفاءة 
ت‌- الاستشارات والاتصال
ث‌- التوثيق
ج‌- التحكم فى الوثائق والبيانات
ح‌- الرقابه على العمليات ( التشغيل ) 
خ‌- الاستعداد والاستجابة للطوارىء

▪- المراجعه والاجراء التصحيحى Review and Corrective Action
أ‌- الرصد وقياس الاداء
ب‌- الحوادث والحوادث المحتملة وعدم المطابقه والاجراءات التصحيحية والوقائية
ت‌- السجلات وإدارة السجلات
ث‌- المراجعـــــة

▪- مراجعــة الادارة Management Review
على الاداره عمل مراجعة دوريه وعمل تقييم يشمل خطوات ادارة الجوده ومتابعة الالتزام بكل خطوه والعمل على تصحيح اى خلل يتم اكتشافه من خلال خطوات العمل


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (21 مارس 2010)

مشكور تقديم جيد


----------



## enwaijee (29 يناير 2012)

مشكور جدا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## أبومنة (29 يناير 2012)

تم نقل الموضوع إلى قسم السلامة والصحة المهنية


----------



## sunrise86 (10 أبريل 2014)

[FONT=&quot]مشكور اخى الفاضل [/FONT]


----------



## sunrise86 (24 أبريل 2014)

مشكور..وكل التقدير....


----------



## fraidi (25 مايو 2014)

مشكور..وكل التقدير....على العرض المميز


----------

